# Mary Jane



## SunnyCait (Mar 26, 2010)

I just can't believe I am writing this... I had years and years left with my bubby... And he was taken from me. I found my sweet boy cold in his cage when I returned from work today. Nothing too obvious, just... gone. 

I got MJ around this time last year... As an itty bitty baby. He wasthe lastleft-over Easter bunny, given to me from a crappy petstore because they couldn't sell him. I thought he was a girl... Hence his name, Mary Jane. He was such a sweet, trusting, adorable baby. He made the move with us to Iowa, and I got him a husbunn, Breakfast... And that's when we learned Mary Jane was not a SHE, but a HE! Mary Jane gota little moody with age... But he was still my special fuzzy boy. He LOVED his nightly salads and his romps around the house. He loved the dogs. When he was at his pen he would just stare at me evilly... Waiting to punish me for putting him in a cage for the night! How silly I was, to treat him like that, he thought. He was a quiet soul and I wish I had had more time with him. He was my first rabbit getting back into rabbits from a long hiatus... He was very special to me and I miss him dearly. I'm so sorry Bubby. I love you, and I'll see you again one day. Don't forget to remember me. 

My little tiny baby bunn







With my dog Karly






The boy and him






And then he got big...


















He was the best frolicker...


----------



## Jessyka (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh my god, I'm so sorry. :tears2: Are you going to have a necropsy done?


----------



## SunnyCait (Mar 26, 2010)

Probably. I never hear anything conclusive so I am not getting my hopes up. Sometimes rabbits just die. He wasn't ill or any different up until he was dead.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2010)

:tears2:ink iris:I am so sorry. :hug:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 26, 2010)

oh no i was so sad to see his name in the rainbow bridge, i thought you were posting pics until i seen the rainbow bridge. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BethM (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh, I am so sorry. :hug: 
I loved Mary Jane so much, I always looked forward to seeing pictures of him. 

Binky free, sweet Mary Jane. :rainbow:


----------



## Pipp (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh Cait, so sorry. 

He was the prettiest, sweetest rabbit. (I have a thing for fuzzies). 

:rip: fuzzy little Mary Jane


sas :sad:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 27, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss of MJ, he was a cutey. We lost our Bonnie the same way-she was fine and when our son came over to feed the buns that night as we were out, he found her in her hutch on her side, gone. No matter how long you have them with you, it's so hard when they leave and no amount of time is long enough. Goodbye sweet boy and binky free.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 27, 2010)

I am so very sorry that you lost Mary Jane. I wish I had some wise words of comfort to offer. Binkie free MJ, your life may have been short, but you brought a lot of joy into the world.


----------



## JimD (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry Cait 

Binky free little one!!

ray::rainbow:
***see you on the other side***


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 27, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss I saw the name I I could not believe it. 

Kat:rainbow:


----------



## SunnyCait (Mar 27, 2010)

It's been an extremely hard week and this just took the cake... Who doesn't love to be kicked when they are down?


----------



## cheryl (Mar 27, 2010)

sorry for your loss....he was such a cute boy


----------



## crystal (Mar 27, 2010)

I opened this not knowing the section it was in, what a shock. I always enjoyed seeing MJs pics, because you take great rabbit pics, he was an adorable bunny.

I know you filled his life with as much love as he put joy and fun in yours. And what we saw was only the tip of the iceberg. He had a wonderful life with you, of that much we can tell for sure.



You will live on in my heart
my little friend so true,
and memories of you will fill my mind
until I go to you :bunnyangel:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry Cait. My heart just dropped when I saw Mary Jane's name posted here. Binky free handsome boy. :rainbow:


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh no  I'm so sorry, MJ was a gorgeous boy!
He will be missed on the forum 
xxxxxxx


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 27, 2010)

:tears2:i am so sorry:hug: i found roxy's first husbun under similar circumstances and it's heartbreaking.

binky free little fuzzbun, gone too soon:rainbow:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Mar 27, 2010)

sorry to hear of your loss
binky free Mary Jane :angelandbunny:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh no. I saw his name in the subject line and tear sprung to my eyes. I so hoped it was another bunny - not yours.

I'm so sorry for your loss - I know many of us on the forum are grieving also.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh no, Cait! I am so sorry.  
I didn't want to believe what I was seeing when I saw this. 
Poor Mary Jane. 

R.I.P. Mary Jane

**HUGS** to you, Cait. 

Emily


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 28, 2010)

This is so sad. I'm so sorry. He had a wonderful life with you, although it was short. I'm sure it was some thing that you just couldn't have seen coming. It might help you feel better to get a necropsy done--I'm sure you'll find that there was some underlying medical issue that just didn't show up until it was too late. MJ was a sweet little guy. I love the pic of him with your dog--that is a very accepting bunny. I'm so sorry you have to deal with such tragedy and that his presence will no longer be felt in your home.

Big hugs.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 28, 2010)

So sad! I will pray for you! Last month I had an 4 month old LionHead and he passed away for on none reason! 
ray:


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 28, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I'm so sorry Cait. My heart just dropped when I saw Mary Jane's name posted here. Binky free handsome boy. :rainbow:



My heart dropped as well... I saw the name Mary Jane in the Rainbow Bridge area and was afraid...

Binky free Mary Jane... Cait, may you and your family take comfort in how much he was loved by all of us as well.

ink iris::rainbow:

Denise


----------



## SunnyCait (Mar 29, 2010)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> Cait, may you and your family take comfort in how much he was loved by all of us as well.
> 
> ink iris::rainbow:
> 
> Denise



That's exactly it... It does mean a lot, knowing how he was cared for by people who only knew him through stories and pictures. He was a very special boy... 

Thanks guys for all your support, I really appreciate it. *hugs*


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 29, 2010)

I am so sorry, Cait . Such a gorgeous boy!

Jan


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 30, 2010)

SOOOOOOO sorry for your loss!


----------

